# Feline Caviar Holistic - Chicken With Salmon Grain Free Cat



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

any feeding your hedggie with this cat food? any feedback on this?
just bought a into pack. feels like it's too hard for them to eat.

http://mycaninecaviar.com/product/chick ... at-dinner/


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Other than the fat percent being a little high for hedgies who have no problem keeping round :lol:, it looks like a fine food to feed. 
I know that you have had trouble finding decent food, and if your hedgies will eat this, seems like it would be fine. 

Watch how well they are able to crunch up the kibble. If it comes down to it, a quick pulse in a coffee grinder(or the like) will help create smaller and easier to chew pieces.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah, now i am crunching it into a better bite size kibbles for the babies (5weeks++).
so far so good, i mix it with other cat food that their mom eating all this while.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks good. The only concern I would have with it would be that because salmon is the second ingredient, it might make their poop extra stinky  :lol:


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Looks good. The only concern I would have with it would be that because salmon is the second ingredient, it might make their poop extra stinky  :lol:


but i am giving them salmon cube daily as treat


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha so they already have stinky poop 

But yeah lol it's good food as long as your hedgie is an active guy


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah. don't worry. Just have to be more hardworking for housekeeping. 

anyway, there are doing fine with it, i think i will buy a new pack soon.


----------

